

Pursuit of Beauty by DHH. 2005 Ruby on Rails Presentation - powerhead
https://speakerdeck.com/jasontorres/pursuit-of-beauty-by-dhh-2005-rails-presentation

======
powerhead
Beauty leads to happiness

Happiness leads to productivity

Thus

Beauty leads to productivity

\- DHH

